# Considering Christchurch move in 2012



## On the couch (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi

My husband and I have been planning to move to Christchurch in 2012, initially for a couple of years and then take it from there. We've been to ChCh several times on holiday. We are planning to study for 2 years, and will probably not be needing to work. We are planning to visit later this year to check out living conditions, given the earthquake.

I read the NZ online papers, but it's still hard to get a feel for the overall quality of life post quake at the moment (for most people). Generally it sounds like it is still quite tough for most (?). Does anyone who is on the ground in ChCh now have a opinion as to what general living conditions are likely to be like by the time early 2012 comes around? (i.e. essential and non-essential services etc)

Many thanks


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Its pretty fair to say it depends on what part of the city you live in, I'm over on the western side of the city and you'd never know there had been an earthquake.


----------



## joannewalker33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, am just wondering did u make the move and are you there now? thx


----------

